
There are indications that Google is changing their PageRank... - nickb
http://www.kottke.org/remainder/07/10/14355.html
======
cstejerean
I thinks is good news overall (then again I don't run Engadget). It's also
interesting to see that people using TextLinkAdds are loosing Google traffic,
leading them to remove the TextLinkAds. I've always been annoyed by those but
it seems that a move like this could lead to a lawsuit.

